# Schwinn Paramount Date



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 28, 2015)

Have a Schwinn Paramount serial number 7640.
What year was the frame made?


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 28, 2015)

This fits the boom era Paramount S/N format, which was myyxx, so it should be 1976 and 40th frame of the month but I can't quite make out the month indicator. Possibly a C (March) or G (July)?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

